# Musha by Sugoi



## Darius1332 (18/1/19)

Hi

Looking for a 100ml Musha but will buy smaller if available anywhere. Google is failing me in finding stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/1/19)

https://vapemental.co.za/products/sugoi-vapor-musha

You can also check with The Vape Industry. Their site is currently down for maintenance or something but should be up withing 2/3 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332 (18/1/19)

Thank you @daniel craig !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

